# DH/FR klamotten



## Deleted 85464 (8. Juli 2011)

Was tragt ihr so beim DH/FR für lange klamotten?
Ich habe mir von Oneal (Mayhem) eine Hose und ein Jersy geholt.
Bin mir aber noch sehr unsicher mit der Größe bei der Hose, da sie mit Protektoren sehr eng sitz und ein sehr tiefen Schritt hat (was nicht so toll beim aufsteigen ist). Aber ohne Protektoren passt sie super.


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juli 2011)

maloja , fox , troy lee und dakine. fällt allerdings alles sehr unterschiedlich aus ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MelleD (8. Juli 2011)

Platzangst nicht zu vergessen 
Ab diesem Jahr auch Zimtstern, allerdings nur für Männer


----------



## Menuett (8. Juli 2011)

Der Thread kommt mir gerade recht...
Bin auf der verzweifelten Suche nach nem Jersey oder zwei aber irgendwie scheint mir dieses Jahr die Kollektion von den ganzen Herstellern net zu gefallen, oder aber die Sachen sind ausverkauft....


----------



## blutbuche (8. Juli 2011)

..ja , meine grüne platzangst trailhunter hatte ich doch glatt vergessen


----------



## maxxis95 (8. Juli 2011)

ich finde die klamotten auch sehr gut. www.obg.fm
sind zwar etwas teurer aber halten sehr gut und die quallität ist echt top!


----------



## ratte (8. Juli 2011)

bikermausi schrieb:


> Bin mir aber noch sehr unsicher mit der Größe bei der Hose, da sie mit Protektoren sehr eng sitz und ein sehr tiefen Schritt hat (was nicht so toll beim aufsteigen ist). Aber ohne Protektoren passt sie super.


DH fahren willst Du dann ohne Protektoren, damit die Hose passt? Und wenn die beim Aufsteigen schon stört, wie willst Du dann beim Fahren hinter den Sattel bzw. dann wieder zurück kommen? 

Muss es denn unbedingt eine lange Hose sein?
Ansonsten gibt es neben den hier schon genannten Firmen im MX-Bereich noch eine große Auswahl, wo Protektoren gut drunter passen sollten.


----------



## Menuett (8. Juli 2011)

Darf ich hier mal eben ne Frage in die Runde werfen?  
Und zwar kann mir jemand sagen wie die Troy Lee Trikots ausfallen, also die speziell für Frauen. Habe normalerweise eigentlich immer "S" in Oberteilen, selten auch mal "M"....Jemand nen Tipp welche Größe ich nehmen soll ?


----------



## blutbuche (9. Juli 2011)

ich trage bei 1,70 und 50 kg männer S .-


----------



## zimtsternchen (9. Juli 2011)

Menuett schrieb:


> Darf ich hier mal eben ne Frage in die Runde werfen?
> Und zwar kann mir jemand sagen wie die Troy Lee Trikots ausfallen, also die speziell für Frauen. Habe normalerweise eigentlich immer "S" in Oberteilen, selten auch mal "M"....Jemand nen Tipp welche Größe ich nehmen soll ?



.. ist die Frage ob du das Trikot mit oder ohne Panzer drunter tragen willst. Kann dir sagen, dass mit Panzer drunter (habe nen IXS Ladys Battle Jacket, was echt ganz schön aufträgt) für mich die L zu klein war. Werd es jetzt mal mit ner XL versuchen... Sonst trage ich auch S oder M. Mit nem weniger klotzigen Panzer könnt ich mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die L ausreichend ist.


----------



## zimtsternchen (9. Juli 2011)

bikermausi schrieb:


> Was tragt ihr so beim DH/FR für lange klamotten?
> Ich habe mir von Oneal (Mayhem) eine Hose und ein Jersy geholt.
> Bin mir aber noch sehr unsicher mit der Größe bei der Hose, da sie mit Protektoren sehr eng sitz und ein sehr tiefen Schritt hat (was nicht so toll beim aufsteigen ist). Aber ohne Protektoren passt sie super.



Als lange Hose habe ich eine von Royal in Männer XS. Die hat eine Top Länge, sitzt nicht tief und meine Knie-Schienbeinschoner von FOX passen einwandfrei drunter. Kann ich also nur weiterempfehlen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Menuett (10. Juli 2011)

zimtsternchen schrieb:


> .. ist die Frage ob du das Trikot mit oder ohne Panzer drunter tragen willst. Kann dir sagen, dass mit Panzer drunter (habe nen IXS Ladys Battle Jacket, was echt ganz schön aufträgt) für mich die L zu klein war. Werd es jetzt mal mit ner XL versuchen... Sonst trage ich auch S oder M. Mit nem weniger klotzigen Panzer könnt ich mir aber gut vorstellen, dass die L ausreichend ist.


Danke für die Antwort, natürlich auch Blutbuche  
Trage zur Zeit nur Oneal Sinner Elbowguards....trotzdem lieber L nehmen oder meinst reicht auch M ?


----------



## zimtsternchen (10. Juli 2011)

Bitte gern 
am einfachsten ist es natürlich immer, zwei Größen bestellen und die besser sitzt behalten, den Rest zurückschicken.  
Die M könnte sicher reichen, dann kanns aber natürlich auch passieren, dass das Trikot enger anliegt oder an den Armen spannt. Das liegt jetzt in deinem Ermessen, ob du die Sachen eher körperbetonter oder etwas entspannter tragen willst. Mehr kann ich dir leider nicht weiterhelfen.


----------



## Jaz (11. Juli 2011)

Als lange Hose hab ich eine von ONeal in 28, mit Protektoren drunter wird das aber nix mehr  
Epfehlenswert: Loeka, machen nur lady-stuff.
Jerseys nehm ich (hab sonst M) immer Männertrikots in S. Passt das safetyjacket auch noch locker drunter.


----------

